# [KDV-RP]Die Fera Belore rekrutieren..



## Melian (19. August 2009)

Boten schwärmen aus, und hängen eine Menge Aushänge in den Hauptstädten auf, die allesamt in Thalassich verfasst sind.
_

&#8222;Anar´alah belore, Sin´dorei,
Die Fera Belore geben Kund, dass sie wieder eine begrenzte Anzahl an neuen Rekruten in die Pflicht nehmen.
Treue, stolze und tapfere Sindorei´sche Kämpfer, denen es am Herz liegt, Quel´thalas und seine ehrbaren Bewohner zu schützen, ihr Leben in den Dienst unseres Reiches zu stellen und gegen Gefahren aller Art vorzugehen, die unsere Heimat bedrohen, die mögen sich beim Unterzeichnenden oder seinen Offizieren Kaiyanor Waldschatten oder Jaeven Falkenwächter melden, oder einen Aushang ans Schwarze Brett heften.
Gezeichnet,
Solean Sternenfrost&#8220; _


OOC:

Nun ist es bereits über 3 Monate her, dass dieser Rekrutierungsthread entstanden ist. Einiges hat sich seither geändert, anderes ist geblieben. Deswegen habe ich mir erlaubt, das Ganze etwas anzupassen und auf die aktuellen Verhältnisse umzumünzen.

Was sind die Fera Belore?
Die Fera Belore (Thalassisch für &#8222;Kämpfer der Sonne&#8220 sind eine militaristisch organisierte Einheit von Sin´dorei, die unter dem direkten Befehl von Lorthemar Theron, dem Regent von Silbermond stehen.
OOC sind wir ein locker zusammengewürfelter Haufen aus Leuten unterschiedlichsten Alters und Gesinnung. Wir kennen uns nun schon eine Zeitlang &#8211; zumindest der harte Kern. In unserer Gilde herrscht eine teilweise verrückte, aber immer tolle Atmosphäre. 

Was vertreten wir? 
IC versuchen unsere Charaktere alles, um ihr geliebtes Quel´thalas zu bewahren, zu schützen und zu achten. Wir kämpfen gegen die Unmoral, gegen die losen Sitten und gegen den drohenden Zerfall der sin´doreiischen Gemeinschaft, und auch gegen verkommene Subjekte, die desöfteren die Stadt heimsuchen. Man könnte uns durchaus als konservativ eingestellte Elfen einstufen. Von unseren Bündnispartnern der Horde halten die meisten nicht allzu viel, man geht zwar mit ihnen um, aber Sin´dorei werden definitiv als etwas Besseres gesehen. Dies tritt manchmal versteckt, manchmal gar nicht, oder in manchen Fällen auch ziemlich deutlich zu Tage. 
Ooc möchten wir unseren Mitgliedern soviel RP wie möglich bieten, in vielen verschiedenen Facetten und allgemein eine nette, tolle Athmosphäre. 

Wie setzen wir das durch? 
Wir organisieren auch Events (wie beispielsweise Truppübungen intern, kleinere und grössere Scharmützel, Treffen der ganzen Einheit, Patrouillen, Spähaufträge und Missionen) Wir nehmen an Events teil, und vor allem an Rollenspielschlachten. (Letzte Einsätze: Eschental, Hinterland)
Wir sorgen auch Innerhalb der Gilde mit einem Ausbildung/Mentorensystem für interessante Begegnungen. 
Desweiteren organisieren wir einen IC-Rollenspielraid, der allen Blutelfen offensteht. Derzeit machen wir Ulduar unsicher, und sind dort bereits zu Vexas vorgedrungen. Ebenso haben wir die Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers erfolgreich absolviert.
Weitere Informatinoen zum Schlachtzugsbündnis gibt&#8217;s hier: (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=11031054583&sid=3)

Was suchen wir noch? 
Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte Sin´dorei (Blutelfen)- Rollenspieler, die mit ihren charakterlichen Zielen mit denen der Fera Belore übereinstimmen, die Spass am Rollenspiel haben, und die aktiv mitwirken. 

Kein Bedarf haben wir an Elfenrollenspielern, die nur und ausschliesslich am Beziehungsrollenspiel Interesse haben, deren Charaktere sich nicht an klare Anweisungen und Befehle halten können und alles, was von dem Anführer kommt, in Frage stellen (wir sind ein militärisch geführter Trupp), oder die deutlich gegen die Wow-Lore (Geschichte/Regelwerk) verstossen. (Stichwort: Halbdämonen, Vampire und Töchter von Arthas, etc..) 
Desweitern haben wir kein Interesse an Spielern, die einfach nur in die Gilde kommen, um Atmosphäre zu "leechen". Wir sind eine Rp-Gilde, und diese lebt von der aktiven Mithilfe, oder zumindest von der Teilnahme an Gildentreffen und Events .
Derzeit nehmen wir aus gewissen Gründen auch keine Todesritter mehr.


Rollenspielneulinge werden gerne gesehen und an die Hand genommen. 

Was bieten wir sonst noch?
* Eine eigene Ecke für Gildies auf dem KDV-Teamspeakserver, der immer gut besucht ist.
* Regelmässige Heroicinstanzen und normale Instanzen gildenintern
* Genug Chars für Levelgemeinschaften, ob Ic oder OOC, alle möglichen Stufen ab ca. Level 30
* Ein Forum, in dem viel und gern geschrieben wird
* Eine tolle, kreative Athmosphäre für Rp (siehe Geschichtenteil im Forum)
* Guides und Anfängertipps für Rollenspieler, Rollenspieldiskussionen und Austausch

Ich habe Interesse! 
Dann melde dich doch Ingame bei Solean, Kaiyanor, Jaeven oder besuche unser Forum. 
ferabelore.forumieren.de und schreibe eine Bewerbung. Auch andere Gildenmitglieder werden dir gerne Auskunft geben.

Wir freuen uns auf interessante Begegnungen. 

Solean


----------



## Melian (13. September 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Melian (19. Oktober 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Melian (2. Dezember 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Melian (15. Juni 2010)

*tacker*


----------



## Melian (28. November 2010)

Die Veränderungen von Cataclysm gehen nicht spurlos an uns vorüber..

Anführerwechsel in wenigen Wochen.

Derzeit noch Rekrutierungsstop, aber interessierte Neulinge können sich immer gerne bei uns melden.


----------

